# print server linksys and hp laserjet 1010



## 3mors (Feb 24, 2005)

i've just bought a print server linksys PSUS4 that allows me to use my USB HP LaserJet 1010 printer over the network.
the PSUS4 recognizes the printer without difficulties, but i can't use it from mac os x 10.3.8
every time i try to print, the laserjet prints: "unsupported personality: PCL"

i read somewhere that i have to use HP 1000 series Host-Based driver as the printer is not listed in the "printer choose panel" but i can't find it on the web

could u help me?
thanks


----------



## gsahli (Feb 24, 2005)

HP-provided (non-postscript) drivers support only these protocols: USB, usually appletalk, and sometimes Socket/HP Jetdirect. The drivers bypass CUPS, so many of the protocols you see in the ADD printer dialog are not functional.
I recommend you first try IP>Socket/HP Jetdirect or appletalk (I don't know if Linksys supports these protocols).

If no go, you'll need the hpijs and ghostscript driver set from :
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

To use IP > LPR protocol, be sure to enter the device queue name in addition to IP address. I think Linksys uses L1 for queue name.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 24, 2005)

mmm i've just downloaded and installed HPIJS drivers and now my printer is listed, but i cant use it

on windows i've simply add a new SMB printer and it prints without problem using \\PSUS4\P1 address, if i do in the same way on mac os x (choosing windows printing) it asks me for a login/password

i've tried guest/guest, guest/blank and also login and password of the admin on the print server but i can't add the printer


----------



## gsahli (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd say, try the IP > LPR protocol like I suggested. Although it may work, I've never used Samba to print to a server device.

Good luck.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 24, 2005)

already tried IP > LPR protocol but with no luck =(

seems impossible that a network service works perfectly on windows and not on osx =)


----------



## 3mors (Feb 24, 2005)

ok, finally i managed to set up the printer
i'm using ESPGS drivers (conversion to postscript) with IP > Socket/HP Jet Direct and now works

but it seems to print in a poor quality and also it cuts the page in the superior part
any suggestion to fix these (hopefully last) problems?


----------

